# Java -> XML Schema Location



## DomeTheDon (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein letztes Problem bei meinem Programm, vielleicht finde ich hier hilfe. 
Das Programm liest ein Schema ein, durchsucht dann die festplatte nach bestimmten dateien, und speichert sie dann anhand des schemas in eine XML File. Das ganze mach ich mit JDom.

mein problem liegt bei der schemaLocation in der XML File. ich bekomme es nicht hin, das mein programm den prefix von der schemaLocation auf xsi setzt. es kommt immer xlmns.

Code wie er erstellt wird:

```
<flm:Filme xmlns:flm="http://www.xml-schema.com/examples/schema/Filme"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
 xmlns:schemaLocation="http://www.xml-schema.com/examples/schema/Filme Filme.xsd">
```

Code wie er sein soll:

```
<flm:Filme xmlns:flm="http://www.xml-schema.com/examples/schema/Filme"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
 xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.xml-schema.com/examples/schema/Filme Filme.xsd">
```

wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand helfen kann, finde einfach nicht die richtige funktion dafür...

Gruß Dome


----------



## BlaBlupp (27. März 2008)

Hallo, 
genau das gleiche Problem habe ich nun auch. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?

Gruß und danke schon mal


----------

